# echo off    script erweitern



## Crush3r (22. Mai 2014)

HI,
ich bin hier im Forum fündig geworden und habe mich mit dem Script hier beschäftigt.
Meine Frage ist könnte man dieses erweitern um eine "von" - "bis" Nummerabfrage beim anlegen erzeugen?
Derzeit wird immer mit 01 -10, oder 001-100 angelegt.
Was ich brauche ist 10000-40000 - oder vielleicht auch 3.000.000 - 7.000.000 - da die Nummern Kunden oder Maschinen Nummern entsprechen, die in irgendeinem bestimmten Bereich liegen.
Ich möchte also einschränken können in welchem Bereich die Nummer vergeben werden. (Anfangs - und Endpunkt)
Vielen Dank.

PS: habe gerade 20.000 Ordner angelegt und die Ordner 0001 - 9999 wieder gelöscht da ich nur die Nummern 10000-20000 benötige.  Geht! aber ist nicht der beste Weg - und bei grösseren Nummern unmöglich...


```
@echo off
rem Konfiguration des Zielverzeichnisses
rem ------------------------------------
rem set /P TARGETDIR=C:\temp
set /P TARGETDIR=Zielverzeichnis:
rem ------------------------------------
rem Eingabe der Anzahl der Verzeichnisse
rem ------------------------------------
rem set /P Laenge=Eingabe:
set /P MAX=Max Nr. anzulegender Ordner:
rem ------------------------------------
:step1
rem Laenge von max ermitteln
rem ------------------------------------
set lenmax=0
set dump=%MAX%
:len1
if %dump% NEQ 0 (
    set /a dump=%dump%/10
    set /A lenmax=%lenmax%+1
    goto len1
) ELSE (
    goto step2
)
rem ------------------------------------
:step2
rem temporaere Variable mit Nullen erzeugen
rem ------------------------------------
set ZEROS=
setlocal ENABLEDELAYEDEXPANSION
for /L %%i in (1,1,%lenmax%) do (
    set ZEROS=!ZEROS!0
)
rem ------------------------------------
rem Verzeichnis wechseln
rem ------------------------------------
pushd %TARGETDIR%
rem ------------------------------------
rem Erstellen der Verzeichnisse
rem ------------------------------------
set counter=1
set /a MAX=%MAX%+1
:step3
if %counter% NEQ %MAX% (
    set lentemp=0
    set dump2=%counter%
    :len2
    if !dump2! NEQ 0 (
        set /a dump2=!dump2!/10
        set /a lentemp=!lentemp!+1
        goto len2
    )
    set /a nozeros=%lenmax%-!lentemp!
    mkdir !ZEROS:~0,%nozeros%!%counter%
    cd !ZEROS:~0,%nozeros%!%counter%
    mkdir Images
    mkdir Expert
    cd ..
    set /a counter=!counter!+1
    goto step3
)
rem ------------------------------------
```


----------

